# Fast Neu hier!



## herbi (22. Feb. 2007)

Servus alle miteinander!

Möchte mich kurz vorstellen, bin 40 Jahre alt und komme aus der Hauptstadt der Oberpfalz!?

Bin seit längerem hier im Forum angemeldet , habe aber nur gelesen! 
Mein Teich ist ca. 7 cm³ groß, meine Teichbesatzung umfast 4 Koi ( Ochiba Shigure, Hariwaki,Matsuba und Sanke zw. 18 u. 35 cm groß! ) und 4 Goldies.Baue mir gerade eine neue Filteranlage da die alte ( Gardena ) völlig überfordert ist . Diese besteht aus einem Vorfilter mit Siebgewebe und einem Patronenfilter,alles gepumpt! ).Werde wenn ich es schaffe bald Bilder davon einstellen!Kann mir das vielleicht wer erklären!? Danke im Vorraus.

Gruß

herbi


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hallo Herbi,

dann noch an dieser Stelle: Willkommen im Forum.

Wie man Bilder direkt in den Beiträgen einstellt findest Du hier.
Eine eigene Galerie kannst Du Dir so anlegen. 

Sollten Fragen dazu offen bleiben, dann meld Dich bitte.

Viel Erfolg beim Filterbau!


----------



## Olli.P (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi herbi,

Auch von mir ein  *Herzliches Willkommen*  hier im Forum.........


----------



## Silverstorm (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hallo auch von mir

7cm³ ist hald nicht wirklich groß


----------



## herbi (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Danke an Alle, für die freundliche Aufnahme!




			
				Silverstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo auch von mir
> 
> 7cm³ ist hald nicht wirklich groß




Da geb ich dir recht,ein Umbau ist zwar geplant, aber momentan fehlt mir der Ansporn und das finanzielle!  
Außerdem habe ich einen Plan der die Sache etwas beschleunigen könnte wenn mir jemand meine Frage beantworten kann und zwar möchte ich neben dem bestehenden Teich einen zweiten bauen, daß Problem liegt darin das der alte Teich mit Folie ausgelegt ist und der neue soll aus Beton werden! Wie verbinde ich diese Materialien?

  Das ist mein Teich! Auf der linken Seite seht ihr einen kleinen Weg, den möchte ich untergraben und auf der anderen Seite ein neues Becken mauern! Unter dem Weg soll die Verbindung mit dem neuen Teich sein!?? Der Weg ist sehr wichtig!Schieße Morgen mal ein anderes Foto.

LG

herbi

_Edit by Annett: Kleinen Fehler beseitigt _


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hallo herbi,

was für eine Folie hast du denn im bestehenden Teich drin? PVC? EPDM? ...

Der Weg - also der ist doch aus Platten?! ist da Beton drunter? Weil, ich glaub du wärst um einiges schneller, wenn du die Platten weg nimmst und für die Bauphase nen einfachen Steg drüber machst. Später vielleicht ne kleine Brücke?!


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Moin Herbi,

also eine Verbindung so unterschiedlicher Materialien dürfte dauerhaft äußerst schwierig werden.
Aber wie wäre es denn einen der Teiche etwas höher als den anderen im Garten anzulegen.
Dann könnte man einen Bachlauf bauen und diesen ein ganz klein wenig oberhalb des alten Teiches über eine Steinplatte in den alten Teich laufen lassen.
Umgekehrt dürfte es etwas schwieriger werden (alten Teich über eine Platte in den etwas tiefer liegenden Verbindungsschacht/Bachlauf laufen lassen), aber gehen müßte es trotzdem und so könntest Du vor dem alten Teich auch noch die Filteranlage schalten.
So wäre dann ein Nutzung des alten Teiches als Pflanzenfilter mit oder ohne Fischbesatz möglich. 

Jochen hat z.B. einen ganz ordentlichen und funktionstüchtigen Wasserfall mit Staustufen gebaut. Da könntest Du Dir sicherlich was abgucken.

Andere Frage: Warum unbedingt Beton; gibts dafür einen triftigen Grund? Mit was willst Du den Abdichten? GfK oder Dichtschlämme?


----------



## Haitu (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi Herbi,

ich denke, dass du nicht drum herum kommen wirst 2 Platten aus dem Weg zu nehmen um einen Graben zu graben. Ein untertunneln halte ich aus den verschiedensten Gründen für einen Privatmann als undurchführbar. 
Selbst wenn du es schaffst den Tunnel zu graben ohne das dir der Unterbau des Weges herunterfällt, wie kann der Hohlraum um das Verbindungsrohr wieder ordentlich verfestigt werden damit das Erdreich darüber im Laufe der Zeit nicht nachsackt, mit einigen Litern von Polyurethan könnte es vielleicht gehen.
Dagegen halte ich eine Rohrverbindung von Folie zu Mauwerk/Beton für nicht so schwierig.
Auf der Folienseite bietet sich ein Folienflansch an. Auf der Innenseite des Betonbeckens dichtet GFK das Rohr (sofern es aus PVC ist) selbst ab und bei Dichtschlämme würde man es mit mit z.B. Innotec abdichten können.


----------



## rainthanner (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hallo Herbi, 



> Möchte mich kurz vorstellen, bin 40 Jahre alt und komme aus der Hauptstadt der Oberpfalz!?


 
da komme ich ebenfalls her und auch jetzt bin ich nur ein paar Kilometer davon entfernt. Wir sind demnach "Fastnachbarn" und mich freut das.  


Meine ersten Antworten zu deinen Fragen wären Fragen:  

- Welchen Zweck soll der Betonteich erfüllen? 
~ Schwimm-Teich? 
~ Koi-Teich? 
~ Garten-Teich? 
~ Filter-Teich? 

- Wie groß ist er geplant? 
~ Ausmaße?
~ Wasserinhalt?

Beim Untergraben sehe ich übrigens die gleichen Probleme wie in der Antwort drüber beschrieben.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi habe mir gedacht das ich ein Betonrohr unter dem Weg eingrabe! Das dann die Verbindung der Teiche ist. Habe auch schon überlegt ob ich die Folie ( Glaube das es PVC ist !Mit sich verkeilenden Schienen befestige! Habe leider damals nicht aufgepasst was ich da kaufe)Das mit dem Bachlauf ist auch nicht schlecht! 

Muß schluß machen da die Arbeit ruft! Danke erstmal! Werde heute abend mal fotos einstellen. Damit ihr einen besseren überblick habt.

Bis dann

herbi


----------



## herbi (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

 
Hier soll der neue Teich entstehen!

LG

herbi


----------



## herbi (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> da komme ich ebenfalls her und auch jetzt bin ich nur ein paar Kilometer davon entfernt. Wir sind demnach "Fastnachbarn" und mich freut das.
> 
> 
> Meine ersten Antworten zu deinen Fragen wären Fragen:
> ...



Hi Rainer,

der Teich soll eigentlich nur eine Erweiterung meines bestehenden Teiches werden, so das ich mehr Wasservolumen dazu bekomme und sich die Fische vielleicht wohler fühlen!:? 
Also Gartenteich!

Die Größe wird etwa 3m x 2,50 m und die Tiefe etwa 1,80 m ? ist das OK?

Der alte Teich hat eine Tiefe von 1,10 m! 

Dachte mir das ich die Folie mit selbstgebauten Schienen befestige und am Übergang dann mit Innotech ( Heißt der so ? ) abdichte.
Ich hoffe das es lange genug hält bis ich dann den anderen Teich auch in Beton machen kann!:?  


Hi Alle,

ich muß allen Kritikern meines Vorhabens sagen das ich es so machen will und ich stehe halt auf Beton da ich meine, das sich dieses System am leichtesten verarbeiten und reinigen läßt.

Möchte mich auch auf keinen Fall, so wie in div.anderen Foren auf eine Schiene bringen lassen, ich meine das jeder nach seinen Geschmack und Geldbeutel bauen sollte. 

Habe auch festgestellt das in diesem Forum es nicht so speziel nach den Vorstellungen eines Admim.vorgeht.    Ich glaube ihr versteht mich! Drum bin ich zu Euch gewechselt!

Werde auf Eueren Rat hören, auch wenn ihr sagt das ich es lassen soll!



LG

herbi


----------



## rainthanner (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rainer,
> 
> der Teich soll eigentlich nur eine Erweiterung meines bestehenden Teiches werden, so das ich mehr Wasservolumen dazu bekomme und sich die Fische vielleicht wohler fühlen!:?
> Also Gartenteich!
> ...


 
Bei den Maßen wird es wohl eng mit der Bepflanzung. Folglich würde ich dir zu einem Bodenablauf raten, um den anfallenden Schmutz/Kot ausfiltern zu können. Auch wenn du ihn im Moment nicht eingeplant hast. Nachträglich wird das mal so gut wie unmöglich werden. 
Denn geringe Bepflanzung gepaart mit angehäuften Schmodder = reichlich Nährstoffe für Algen und Co. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Moin Herbi,

von mir aus kannst Du den Teich auch aus Lehm oder Abdeckplanen bauen. 
Nur ne Haltbarkeitsgarantie gibts hier im Forum, wie immer, nicht dafür.  


> Auf der rechten Seite seht ihr einen kleinen Weg, den möchte ich untergraben


Das stand in Post Nr. 5 - ich nehme an, Du meintest links, oder? 
Soll ich das mal ändern?

Wenn Du den zweiten aus Beton baust, dann hab ich echt Bauchschmerzen mit der Abdichtung Folie/Beton. 
Du kannst das vorher höchstens mal anderweitig testen, aber den Wasserdruck wirst Du kaum simulieren können. :?

Vielleicht solltest Du eher den zweiten Teich komplett fertig stellen und in dem Verbindungskanal ne Art Schieber einbauen (möglichst nicht gaanz am Ende des Übergangs, denn sonst wirds wieder schwierig mit dem Anschluß). Gegen den Wasserdruck des neuen Teiches müßtest Du den aber auch abstützen oder was richtig stabiles einbauen.
Dann könntest Du den alten Teich in den neuen umpumpen und Dich am alten beschäfftigen. 
In der Theorie könnte es gehen- in der Praxis -keine Ahnung.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du den Beton dann mit Silolack versiegeln willst. Hat jemand Ahnung, ob man da den neuen Anstrich auch über den alten ziehen kann und ob das dann dicht bleibt??
Wir haben hier leider weder einen Betonteich noch ein Silo. :? 

Sag mal, die Grünfläche oberhalb des neuen Teiches... wasn das?  Ist da nicht noch mehr Platz für den Teich?  
Du kennst das sicher schon: Der Teich ist *immer* zu klein!


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Salut Herbi,
zunächst einmal *Herzlich Willkommen*  

Die Wichtigkeit des Weges läßt sich jetzt mit den neuen Bildern erkennen.

Allerdings wirst du nich umhin kommen, den Weg für die Ausschachtung erst einmal wegzunehmen; sonst fällt er dir auf den Kopf.
(Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, sind das aber auch nur 140cm)

Für die Verbindung v. Alten > zum neuen Teich würde ich einen Sturz einbetonieren.

Wenn genug Folie überlappt, müsste sich die Folie mit einer Schiene auf dem Sturz befestigen lassen.
(Notfalls würde ich einen Dachdecker rufen, der verschweißt dir das binnen einer Stunde)

Für die Grab und Betonierarbeiten, unmittelbar in Nähe des alten Teiches, wirst du aber gezwungen sein, das Wasser um 50 cm abzulassen.

(Ich bin jetzt bis auf 10 cm am alten Teich;- und die Wand hält


----------



## herbi (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi,
@ Rainer

Danke für den Tipp! Habe aber jetzt alles auf gepumpte Version aufgebaut, gibts den eine Möglichkeit einen BA auch gepumpt zu installieren?



@ Annett

is mir schon klar das dir das wurscht ist( nicht böse gemeint!), das was ich damit sagen wollte hast du bestimmt verstanden.
Man ist in anderen Foren ein Aussenseiter wenn mann nicht so baut wie der Guru!  

Ja bitte ändere das ab, Danke! 

Das mit dem Wasserdruck glaube ich noch nicht so ganz! Verzeih! Skizze, wird nachgeliefert! 

Die Grünfläche ist Sperrgebiet für Koi! Hat meine Liebste was dagegen.Muß aber auch in meinen Augen nicht sein.Unser Garten ist sowieso so klein.

@ Tom

Dachte mir eigendlich selbstgebaute schienen aus VA wo man die Folie einklemmen kann! Darunter und Darüber dick und fest mit Ino einschmieren.

Sollte halten!?

Mache hernach mal ne Skizze davon, wie ich mir das vorstelle !

LG 

herbi


----------



## rainthanner (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> @ Rainer
> 
> Danke für den Tipp! Habe aber jetzt alles auf gepumpte Version aufgebaut, gibts den eine Möglichkeit einen BA auch gepumpt zu installieren?


 
Bau den BA doch einfach ein und führe ein 100er KG-Rohr ausserhalb der Teichwand nach oben. Wenn den BA nicht in Betrieb nehmen möchtest, dann oberhalb des Teichwasserstandes einen KG-Deckel drauf und fertig. 
- Kosten der Aktion: Unter 50 Euro
- Ärger bei einem nachträglichen Einbauversuch wegen Sinneswandel: Unvorstellbar, bis hin zur Scheidung mit anschließendem Bankrott.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi hoffe ihr könnt mit der Skizze was anfangen!

LG
herbi


[/ATTACH]


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hallo Herbi,
ich werde das auch so machen 



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Bau den BA doch einfach ein und führe ein 100er KG-Rohr
> ausserhalb der Teichwand nach oben. Wenn den BA nicht in Betrieb nehmen möchtest, dann oberhalb des Teichwasserstandes einen KG-Deckel drauf und fertig.
> - Kosten der Aktion: Unter 50 Euro
> - Ärger bei einem nachträglichen Einbauversuch wegen Sinneswandel: Unvorstellbar, bis hin zur Scheidung mit anschließendem Bankrott.
> ...



Ich werde Bodenabläufe setzen; aber leider nicht ganz auf Schwerkraft gehen können, da mein Bachlauf und Filter höher stehen.

Das wird aber bestimmt besser, als der normale Pumpbetrieb


----------



## Olli.P (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi herbi,


habe mal eines deiner bilder missbraucht:

Wie wäre es denn wenn du einfach den vorhandenen Teich vergrößerst?? 
Konnte leider nur so einzeichnen wie das Bild aufgenommen wurde......

Wenn du einen großen Pool für Kinder hast dürfte das kein Problem sein....
Dann hättest du sofort alles in eins fertig und könntest dort, wo du den zweiten Teich geplant hast, evtl. den Filter auf schwerkraft betrieben eingraben.......

Ich habe meine Anlage zwar gepumt, iss aber ein anderes Kapitel.....
Wenn du unbedingt gepumpt arbeiten willst, ich habe einen solchen Pumpenschacht gekauft....  

Und der Filter steht dann dort in dem Häuschen...... 

Das war bei mir eben gerade so zufällig zweckmässig......


----------



## Thomas_H (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Herbi; 
die Idee von Olaf ist nicht schlecht und ich käme dir auch helfen  

Allerdings braucht das auch eine runde Anzahl von finanziellen Mitteln :? 

Das sehe ich bei meiner Erweiterung leider auch.

Kinder sind schweineteuer<; und hier ist die höchste Priorität


----------



## herbi (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Servus Olaf,
die Idee hatte ich auch schon!

Wenn ich sie so verwirklichen täte dann wäre meine Auffahrt nicht mehr erweiterbar!
Dieses Beet das ich nun zu einem Teich machen will ist noch nie benutzt worden. Der Teich würde dann quer zum Balkon liegen und das finde ich pers. schöner!
Denn ich halte mich sehr oft auf dem Balkon auf ( Raucher ! )

Aber mich freud im allgemeinen, das ihr so rege Anteilnahme zeigt! 

Danke noch mal!    

LG

herbi


----------



## herbi (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Bau den BA doch einfach ein und führe ein 100er KG-Rohr ausserhalb der Teichwand nach oben. Wenn den BA nicht in Betrieb nehmen möchtest, dann oberhalb des Teichwasserstandes einen KG-Deckel drauf und fertig.
> - Kosten der Aktion: Unter 50 Euro
> - Ärger bei einem nachträglichen Einbauversuch wegen Sinneswandel: Unvorstellbar, bis hin zur Scheidung mit anschließendem Bankrott.
> 
> ...




Hi Rainer,
ich glaube du hast recht und ich kann später auf schwerkraft umstellen!

  

LG

herbi


----------



## Olli.P (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi herbi,


ich hab nochmal deine Bilder missbraucht; habe mal aus den zweien eins gemacht.........

Wie wäre es denn, wenn's Finaziel klappt du sofort alles in ich glaube du wolltest Beton machst????

Vielleicht so ungefähr wie ich es eingezeichnet habe und dann sofort eine kleine Brücke über den Teich???
 
Dann müsstest du nicht zweimal anfangen........

Und! Du hätest auch nicht das problem dass du zwei Teiche miteinander verbinden müsstest.......
Denn unter den Platten musst du eh drunter her und da wirst du wohl nicht um eine kleine Brücke drumherum kommen.......

Also ich würds dann eher so machen.........

Aber das ist ja nur meine Pers. meinung.........


----------



## herbi (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi oli,
das wäre ne tolle Sache! Aber ob ich das alles ohne Bagger hingriege? Was hätt ich den sonst noch für eine Alternative zu Beton? Ist Folie vielleicht doch billiger? 
Das mit dem Beton ist halt so einee Sache, ich meine das ist halt für ewig!? Folie ist bestimmt teuerer und muß nach ein paar Jahren ausgetauschtwerden.

LG

herbi


----------



## Olli.P (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi herbi,


also ich habe meinen Teich mit 1mm PE Folie ausgelegt, konnte da wirklich sehr günstig drankommen... Und ich habe mir sagenlassen das die Ewig halten soll......( Die Firma von der ich sie habe legt mit diesen Folien hauptsächlich Naturbiotope an...)
Allerdings ist Sie aus Reststücken zusammengeschweisst worden, aber von jemandem der das Tagtäglich macht.
habe da 1,60Euro pro m² plus 50,-Euro fürs Schweissen bezahlt......

Allerdings ist diese Folie etwas Steiff und daher ein wenig schwerer zu verlegen..... da sollte dann schon ein bisschen mehr die Sonne lachen...


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hallo herbi,

mit etwas Talent und dem richtigen Wetter kann man z.B. PVC-Folie auch ganz gut selbst verschweißen/kleben. (Haben wir schon gemacht.)

Rechne Dir doch mal aus, was der Zement, Sand... usw. incl. Transport kosten würden und dann hälst Du für die gleichen m² den Folienpreis dagegen. 

Wie sieht denn Dein Untergrund aus? Vielleicht könntest Du auf Vlies verzichten.
Und wer bitte sagt denn, das so ne Folie nur wenige Jahre hält?? 
Im Garten meiner Mutter liegt eine Folie seit 1992 (max. 1mm dick).
Ein Teil davon ist 365 Tage im Jahr allen Wetterunbilden (auch Sonne zum Mittag und "scharfen" Eiskanten) ausgesetzt. Bisher hat sie sich wacker geschlagen und wenn man sie nicht jedes Jahr hin und her rücken will (wer macht das schon?), dann macht es auch nicht soviel, wenn die Weichmacher allmählich verschwinden. 
Noch besser ist natürlich eine Ufergestaltung, bei der Null Folie zusehen ist, denn damit ist sie gleichzeitig auch vor den UV-Strahlen der Sonne geschützt. 



> Aber ob ich das alles ohne Bagger hingriege?


Nur Du kennst die Kräfte von Dir und Deiner Familie/Nachbarn/Bekannten.
Wie stand es gestern an anderer Stelle: Kauf etwas Bier und lad den netten Nachbarn oder Kumpel ein. 
Wenns gar nicht geht, dann frag mal beim örtlichen Studentenwerk nach... oder am schwarzen Brett einer Uni. Gegen ein kleines Bakschisch helfen Dir da vielleicht auch ein paar kräftige Jungs.

Die Fische würde ich so spät wie möglich in das Notquartier setzen, also den alten Teich möglichst lange laufen lassen. Derweil kann man ja schon am anderen Ende anfangen.


----------



## herbi (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Danke Annett, 
werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen! 

LG

herbi


----------



## herbi (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*

Hi Olaf, 
auch dir ein recht herzliches Dankeschön!

Muß mir das alles mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen!

herbi


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fast Neu hier!*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi oli,
> das wäre ne tolle Sache! Aber ob ich das alles ohne Bagger hingriege?
> 
> herbi



Hallo Herbi,

das geht;- ich bin bis jetzt auf 170 Tiefe und habe wirklich nur ein paar Stunden, das aber über Tage bzw. Wochen gebuddelt.

Wenn du kein Wettrennen wie ich machst,







dann kann da gar nichts anbrennen.

Erst die letzten paar Meter zum "Durchbruch" hole ich mir Kumpels  

Alles andere geht nur gemähchlich, bei schönem Wetter und bei Lust und Laune. (Im Moment ist es mir zu nass)

Gut Ding will Weile haben;- Nur Eile macht die Knochen kaputt


----------

